# 2026 Olympic Winter Games (Potential Bids)



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

As we all now ONLY 5 cities are in race to host the 2022 edition, Krakow, Oslo, Lviv, Beijing and Almaty. But as Sochi games eneded, may people got excitited with ideas for potential hosts... 

So this thread is to discuss any bids that can be competitive for 2026, personally I think the USOC will pull a strong bid if they fail in 2024. perhaps Anchorage or Denver (if the IOC forgives them for what happened in 1972)


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

What happened in 1972 ?


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Cosaonoivay said:


> What happened in 1972 ?


Denver was the host for the 1976 WOG and they withdrew for financial reasons :bash: And Innsbruck was ready to host it... It's the only case where a city has wkthdrew in recent times.


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

Really ? I was still a baby back then to know it , thanks for the info though !


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

JorgeGt said:


> Denver was the host for the 1976 WOG and they withdrew for financial reasons :bash: And Innsbruck was ready to host it... It's the only case where a city has wkthdrew in recent times.


A referendum after the awarding of the Games to Denver got the people of the city to say a huge NO. This prevented funds to be used for the Games. This was a mere 3 years prior to the Games starting. Some claim it was for environmental reasons too.

They asked runners up Vancouver to host, but given what was already starting in Montreal (the deficit) and more importantly that a change in government would mean that they could not necessarily secure the funds to build the necessary venues, meant that they had to look elsewhere. So they ended up with Innsbruck, just 12 years prior, after everyone else said no.

If Denver were to bid again, it would really need to convince the world and IOC that it will host it for real this time.


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Denver has the infrastructure in place. The main stadium could be renovated and the Olympic village would have to be at some college or they could lease out the space during time. They have an NBA stadium that could easily be switched over to a hockey arena. The convention center could be modified to house the curling and figure skating and the speed skating and the mountains could be for skiing. The Winter X games are hosted in Aspen and Aspen and the surrounding areas would have no problem adding short term venues. Transportation would be in place and the price tag would be around 5-8 billion dollars for security and the upgrades to the stadiums.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Denver could put on a GREAT games. With the airports, hotels, ski resorts, transport, etc. they could hold potentially the best technical games. That said even as an American I can't say I would be fully behind the bid. The fact that they backed out in 1976 so late in the game I think means they should be excluded from becoming host for a 100 years. Let Denver have the 2076 games.

If the US wants to host I would like to see Alaska, New England, Wyoming, or Lake Tahoe host again.


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Hmm the olympics in Denver. I could see athletes failing random drug tests if you know what I mean :grass: Although it brings up an interesting question whether it would be allowed or not


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

are the cities in the poll actual candidates or did you pull those out of your ass? not to mention, aren't we getting a little ahead of ourselves here?!


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

would like to see anywhere in the balcans.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Anchorage would be a very intersting option!! Its a state that is far for the rest of the country, would be nice to be part of it.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Munich or Anchorage


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd like to see it go to south America for the first time. Santiago?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

isaidso said:


> I'd like to see it go to south America for the first time. Santiago?


Why? If it were to go to a Southern Hemisphere city, Australia or New Zealand would have to say something about that.

As for Anchorage, they had their 2 chances in 1992 and 1994. It's a tad remote and more importantly, doesn't need a ski jump complex (though it can claim to replace the existing low jumps) or a sliding track. They could use a new major arena and perhaps a major 30,000 seater stadium. It would be a tough bid to sell.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Lord David said:


> Why? If it were to go to a Southern Hemisphere city, Australia or New Zealand would have to say something about that.


Bid then.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Anchorage!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Bid then.


The same argument can be made for Santiago. It's just that when we are ready, we will bid and try to convince the IOC to give us a shot.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Lord David said:


> The same argument can be made for Santiago. It's just that when we are ready, we will bid and try to convince the IOC to give us a shot.


Clock is ticking by the time Australia is ready the games will have changed. Another 20? 30? years before Australia could even think about bidding?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Lord David said:


> The same argument can be made for Santiago. It's just that when we are ready, we will bid and try to convince the IOC to give us a shot.


You still haven't told me why Santiago is a bad choice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

isaidso said:


> You still haven't told me why Santiago shouldn't is a bad choice.


Maybe he has allegiances to Australia. 

Australia is a safe bet though. Rich enough so that attendances will be strong, and in the lucrative Asian timezone. 

Then again I don't know how Santiago will look like in 10 years time. Chile is one of the richer South American nations as is, and it never hurts to be in the American/Canadian timezone for a Winter Olympics.


----------

